# Gurley suspened indefintely??



## doenightmare (Oct 9, 2014)

Just broke on 680 The Fan - investigation into NCAA violations.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 9, 2014)

A joke or for real?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 9, 2014)

I seen that on espn


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

And this season is now done.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 9, 2014)

And the DAWGS issues get deeper


----------



## chainshaw (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/uga-player-todd-gurley-suspended-during-investigat/nhfxC/


----------



## Bennyhillbilly (Oct 9, 2014)

Our season is officially over! Just heard on WSB.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 9, 2014)

*It is true...*

Being broadcast on SEC Network and on the UGA Athletic site.  Possible NCAA rules violation.  Oh well, there goes another promising season


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

wow....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 9, 2014)

Stupid. Wonder what it is? Sad that any of us here would prolly give a lot to have that kinda talent.


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 9, 2014)

It's still "under investigation" for "possible" rules violation so he may not have done anything 
We will find out eventually. I just hope it's nothing for his future.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 9, 2014)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Being broadcast on SEC Network and on the UGA Athletic site.  Possible NCAA rules violation.  Oh well, there goes another promising season



Going to be real interesting to see the details.  Can't believe they didn't have a baby sitter with him 24/7.

Wonder if they can cancel the charter flight to save the money.

Either that or the shortest investigation in history.  

They have been investigating the swimming coach for a year.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 9, 2014)

Sounds like it might be similar to AJ Green's suspension  - profitting from his memrobillia.


----------



## K80 (Oct 9, 2014)

This has to be some kind of sick joke.  Surely he's smarter than to do what ever it was he is said to do.

After the test the kids could have named his price.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 9, 2014)

heard possible forfeiture of any games he played in after the violation.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 9, 2014)

Boy this has been one of the most bizarre football seasons I can ever remember


----------



## Buzz (Oct 9, 2014)

fairhope said:


> heard possible forfeiture of any games he played in after the violation.



I won't throw stones, Tech's been there and done that too.   Tough break guys.   What I heard is that it involved selling autographs.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 9, 2014)

And the glass house comes crashing down. 

Go Noles!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Oct 9, 2014)

what could he have done! why cant he play till proven guilty! im just havin a hard time with this.


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 9, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> And the glass house comes crashing down.
> 
> Go Noles!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 9, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> And the glass house comes crashing down.
> 
> Go Noles!



Bet he won't be on the sidelines watching like that thug at FSU. The DAWGS and coach Richt have more dignity than that.


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 9, 2014)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Bet he won't be on the sidelines watching like that thug at FSU. The DAWGS and coach Richt have more dignity than that.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 9, 2014)

Better to be accused of rape, shoot BB guns on Campus, scream out profanity than to sale something that belongs to you, your name on a piece of paper.SMH


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bye bye Hiesman.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

I'd just like to point out that he was suspended by UGA and not the ncaa.


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2014)

There was a thread on sec rant last week that may be related to this story.   Someone do an eBay search and see if signed Gurley memorable don't  show up.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 9, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> I'd just like to point out that he was suspended by UGA and not the ncaa.



That is correct. UGA did the suspension


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 9, 2014)

Whoa, what an unexpected surprise.  That's going to hurt.  Been hearing about it on sports news reports. Sure does put winning games & Heisman hopes in jeopardy.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 9, 2014)

We are about to see a whole lot of chubbs


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Better to be accused of rape, shoot BB guns on Campus, scream out profanity than to sale something that belongs to you, your name on a piece of paper.SMH



Yep. Having signatures on the loose can be dangerous.


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2014)

Searching eBay on my phone doesn't work so well for me.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 9, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> I'd just like to point out that he was suspended by UGA and not the ncaa.



Yes, and that's the correct thing to do because you will have to forfeit ANY game that Gurley plays post violation IF it turns out to be true.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Selling memorabilia, really.


----------



## Garnto88 (Oct 9, 2014)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Bet he won't be on the sidelines watching like that thug at FSU. The DAWGS and coach Richt have more dignity than that.



Yep I'm sure our coach will have the guts to tell him he is suspended.   Ole Jamis cant even read the headlines...  Ha ha ha


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 9, 2014)

Now y'all know he can do anything with a football but sign it


----------



## Dub (Oct 9, 2014)

http://espn.go.com/college-football...urley-georgia-bulldogs-suspended-indefinitely


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 9, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Yep. We can't have signatures running around everywhere endangering people.



Either way it's wrong. They have rules to abide by whether it's selling a signature, raping someone, stealing crab legs or shouting obscene things to females 
The difference is coach Richt will throw his season away on any rule violations where some other coaches will not and try and hide it.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 9, 2014)

Channel 2 just says they don't know why.

Stay tuned.

Kinda lost in the shuffle is that Richt cut off all playa interviews yesterday, so something was cooking then.  Have to wonder if someone knew something and Richt didn't want any question asked.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 9, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> I'd just like to point out that he was suspended by UGA and not the ncaa.



I'd just like to point out that Gurley is a kid, kinda like Jameis, and if he's anything like I was in college he's a very BROKE kid. Regardless of the athletic fame and scholarship he's still BROKE. If my signature had been worth a dime I'd have sold it too at that point in my life. Unfortunately, rules are rules. 

I'm a FSU fan and would like to send my sincere condolences to the UGA community. It is kinda funny to see all you guys that talked all that junk about FSU and Jameis Winston find yourselves in this situation though. Sorry for finding the humor in it!


----------



## mojomo (Oct 9, 2014)

If they are all so broke how to they pay for all them tattoos?


----------



## srb (Oct 9, 2014)

Very real....
Anybody heard the real truth??


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

On a side note, this is the most people I can remember seeing in a thread in the sports forum. 40 members and 31 guests.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 9, 2014)

mojomo said:


> If they are all so broke how to they pay for all them tattoos?



When you were in college did you make all the wisest financial decisions with what money you did have?

I know I didn't.


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2014)

If he violated rules, send him packing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Coming from a GT fan, thatzzz a buncha crap, turn dat DAWG loose !!!!


----------



## Garnto88 (Oct 9, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> I'd just like to point out that Gurley is a kid, kinda like Jameis, and if he's anything like I was in college he's a very BROKE kid. Regardless of the athletic fame and scholarship he's still BROKE. If my signature had been worth a dime I'd have sold it too at that point in my life. Unfortunately, rules are rules.
> 
> I'm a FSU fan and would like to send my sincere condolences to the UGA community. It is kinda funny to see all you guys that talked all that junk about FSU and Jameis Winston find yourselves in this situation though. Sorry for finding the humor in it!







No comparison to Winston bud .   Sorry to disappoint you .   Rape and theft???   Are you kidding me ??


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow! By far the best player in college football imo! No way can he let that happen.


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 9, 2014)

Now we see if Bulldogs have a quarterback as good as everybody said he was back in September.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 9, 2014)

Maybe he got the Ebola


----------



## 308fan (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.reddit.com/r/CFB/comments/2hn4ft/hey_guys_i_did_an_ama_about_6_months_ago_about/


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

I almost feel bad for yall....almost


----------



## 308fan (Oct 9, 2014)

Garnto88 said:


> No comparison to Winston bud .   Sorry to disappoint you .   Rape and theft???   Are you kidding me ??



A Rape allegation without signs of physical abuse or eyewitness is also sometime lying 

30$ In crab legs is bad yes


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2014)

The O will be fine. The only reason we have lost any games in the past 3 yrs has been defense.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

NFL here comes Gurley.

They are still kids and make bad decisions, Richt must be fairly sure he has the goods on him.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 9, 2014)

Seriously?  

Dang


T


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 9, 2014)

Garnto88 said:


> No comparison to Winston bud .   Sorry to disappoint you .   Rape and theft???   Are you kidding me ??



You're right. Gurley's obviously an alter boy. 

Seriously. Major college football player, Heisman contender, KID. There's some comparisons. Jameis didn't rape anybody.


----------



## Shadow11 (Oct 9, 2014)

Chub will be better than gurley anyway. Get him some reps.


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 9, 2014)

Doesn't look like Gurley is as big of a bulldog fan as most of you are, 
He knew the rules and knew what was going to happen , he wanted to get suspended so he would not be injured before the draft .


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2014)

We need an A town menswear.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2014)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> what could he have done! why cant he play till proven guilty! im just havin a hard time with this.



Uga isn't FSU. Richt actually has ethics.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2014)

riprap said:


> We need an A town menswear.



And a new running Heisman trophy candidate.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 9, 2014)

I sure wanted to have a Heisman winner. Gurley seemed to be a leader. I hope this is all precautionary.


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2014)

LTZ25 said:


> Doesn't look like Gurley is as big of a bulldog fan as most of you are,
> He knew the rules and knew what was going to happen , he wanted to get suspended so he would not be injured before the draft .



Unfortunately, you may be right. If he is guilty, he is VERY selfish.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2014)

OH DEAR SWEET LAWD NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Garnto88 (Oct 9, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> You're right. Gurley's obviously an alter boy.
> 
> Seriously. Major college football player, Heisman contender, KID. There's some comparisons. Jameis didn't rape anybody.



No rape???   That remains to be seen I'm sure until after the season .


----------



## Garnto88 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I almost feel bad for yall....almost



No need.  We will still beat ya"ll


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 9, 2014)

I also think it's a joke that #3 and his teammates see the coach make 4 million $ a year and they sometimes dont have the money to go out and have a pizza . What would have Vince Doley made if there were no Hershel Walker .


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 9, 2014)

Garnto88 said:


> No rape???   That remains to be seen I'm sure until after the season .



Ok. Sorry you're running back got suspended. And sorry you're an FSU hater. And sorry UGA is irrelevant and sucks...again. I tried to be nice. I really did.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

Sad situation ya'll, love to see that boy RUN !!!


----------



## Horns (Oct 9, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Uga isn't FSU. Richt actually has ethics.



Amen


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 9, 2014)

LTZ25 said:


> Doesn't look like Gurley is as big of a bulldog fan as most of you are,
> He knew the rules and knew what was going to happen , he wanted to get suspended so he would not be injured before the draft .



Ding ding ding.....we have a winner!


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 9, 2014)

Quack , you made me a Tech fan.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> I'm a FSU fan and would like to send my sincere condolences to the UGA community. It is kinda funny to see all you guys that talked all that junk about FSU and Jameis Winston find yourselves in this situation though. Sorry for finding the humor in it!



You have a kinda funny backhanded way of sending condolences. Your thief is still playing football. Our autograph seller (if that's what he did) isn't.

Bravo Mark Richt. If they can't follow the rules send them packing.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Oct 9, 2014)

If I posted what I think of the NCAA. I would be banned in 5 seconds!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 9, 2014)

What's his phone number?


I need to pass it a little west of here

T


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 9, 2014)

elfiii said:


> You have a kinda funny backhanded way of sending condolences. Your thief is still playing football. Our autograph seller (if that's what he did) isn't.
> 
> Bravo Mark Richt. If they can't follow the rules send them packing.



The kinda funny backhanded thing is all you guys will be calling for CMR's head at the end of the year. Georgia fans are funny creatures.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 9, 2014)

elfiii said:


> You have a kinda funny backhanded way of sending condolences. Your thief is still playing football. Our autograph seller (if that's what he did) isn't.
> 
> Bravo Mark Richt. If they can't follow the rules send them packing.



Don't get all sanctimonious. The ONLY reason he's suspended is to try and prevent any NCAA sanctions.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 9, 2014)

Didnt johnny football sell autographs?

T


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 9, 2014)

Throwback said:


> What's his phone number?
> 
> 
> I need to pass it a little west of here
> ...





I was gonna ask you if AU needs a good running back.  Of course, y'all would probably put him at QB... and beat us.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2014)

Annnnnnd, there goes our season.


----------



## 308fan (Oct 9, 2014)

elfiii said:


> You have a kinda funny backhanded way of sending condolences. Your thief is still playing football. Our autograph seller (if that's what he did) isn't.
> 
> Bravo Mark Richt. If they can't follow the rules send them packing.


Just to clarify, the thief jameis was for 30$ in crab legs or was there something else?


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sad situation ya'll, love to see that boy RUN !!!



Me as well. But if he did take money against rules he well knew he is selfish. Stupid rule but "hey" - it's the NCAA.

This in no way compares to what Jameis "crab legs" Winston did. Was he suspended?

Can't believe I'm taking up for a mutt.


----------



## 308fan (Oct 9, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Me as well. But if he did take money against rules he well knew he is selfish. Stupid rule but "hey" - it's the NCAA.
> 
> This in no way compares to what Jameis "crab legs" Winston did. Was he suspended?
> 
> Can't believe I'm taking up for a mutt.




They don't seem to mind throwing bay bay in our face


----------



## Lane Morrell (Oct 9, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Me as well. But if he did take money against rules he well knew he is selfish. Stupid rule but "hey" - it's the NCAA.
> 
> This in no way compares to what Jameis "crab legs" Winston did. Was he suspended?
> 
> Can't believe I'm taking up for a mutt.



He certainly was.  5 games during the baseball season


----------



## 308fan (Oct 9, 2014)

Lane Morrell said:


> He certainly was.  5 games during the baseball season


 5 games... Wow


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

$400 for 80 items according to si. I wish somebody would give me $400 for my signature. 

http://www.si.com/college-football/2014/10/09/todd-gurley-georgia-bulldogs-suspension


----------



## 308fan (Oct 9, 2014)

"The difference between Manziel’s case and Gurley’s is that Manziel was accused in July, giving him and Texas A&M a chance to get the case resolved so he didn’t miss playing time due to a pending investigation. The accusation against Gurley comes in the middle of the season. If Georgia determines a violation occurred, it must declare Gurley ineligible and apply for his reinstatement. That reinstatement can be granted with or without penalties. The last time Georgia turned in a violation involving a piece of memorabilia, receiver A.J. Green was suspended for the first four games of the 2010 season after he sold a game-worn Independence Bowl jersey to a person the NCAA considered an agent"


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 9, 2014)

That leaves Chubb, Douglas, McKenzie, and Turman if he didn't transfer.  Considering the Manziel incident and the NCAA only suspending him for 1/2 a game, the precedence has been set and that's all Richt should suspend him for.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 9, 2014)

elfiii said:


> You have a kinda funny backhanded way of sending condolences. Your thief is still playing football. Our autograph seller (if that's what he did) isn't.
> 
> Bravo Mark Richt. If they can't follow the rules send them packing.



Exactly.


The Jameis Winston comparisons can stop.  Gurley has not done anything illegal or indecent.  He has violated one of the sanctioning body's rules.  The "glass house" comments are off base too.  Most of us have not taken exception to the fact that an FSU player did something wrong (because everyone here knows UGA has had many players screw up),  we have simply been pointing to the lack of appropriate punishment from Jimbo Fisher.  Richt has consistently shown that he will discipline players appropriately, and I expect it to be the same with Todd Gurley.  He may be the best player in the nation, but the rules apply to him too.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> That leaves Chubb, Douglas, McKenzie, and Turman if he didn't transfer.  Considering the Manziel incident and the NCAA only suspending him for 1/2 a game, the precedence has been set and that's all Richt should suspend him for.



Turman's still injured.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

308fan said:


> They don't seem to mind throwing bay bay in our face



Exactly why I have no sympathy.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 9, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> The Jameis Winston comparisons can stop.  Gurley has not done anything illegal or indecent.  He has violated one of the sanctioning body's rules.  The "glass house" comments are off base too.  Most of us have not taken exception to the fact that an FSU player did something wrong (because everyone here knows UGA has had many players screw up),  we have simply been pointing to the lack of appropriate punishment from Jimbo Fisher.  Richt has consistently shown that he will discipline players appropriately, and I expect it to be the same with Todd Gurley.  He may be the best player in the nation, but the rules apply to him too.




Was Crowell immediately suspended indefinitely after being arrested for possession of a firearm with the serial number filed off?  Just asking, cause I don't remember......


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> That leaves Chubb, Douglas, McKenzie, and Turman if he didn't transfer.  Considering the Manziel incident and the NCAA only suspending him for 1/2 a game, the precedence has been set and that's all Richt should suspend him for.



Could always move J.J. Green back to running back.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yalk don't forget that Richt isn't suspending them. The AD department is


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Me as well. But if he did take money against rules he well knew he is selfish. Stupid rule but "hey" - it's the NCAA.
> 
> This in no way compares to what Jameis "crab legs" Winston did. Was he suspended?
> 
> Can't believe I'm taking up for a mutt.



Stupid rule or not, he knew he shouldn't have done it.  Sucks, but that's why I don't live and die by UGA wins and losses.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 9, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Turman's still injured.



OK.  I really hope Mason can step up and make some throws, because he has to.  Gurley could run into 8-9 man fronts and still get yardage, but I don't feel Chubb can consistently do that yet.  If Mason makes a few long passes, then the defense has to respect that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Could always move J.J. Green back to running back.



Too thin at db.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> Was Crowell immediately suspended indefinitely after being arrested for possession of a firearm with the serial number filed off?  Just asking, cause I don't remember......



Arrested at 2:20 AM, dismissed from team the same afternoon.


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 9, 2014)

Hahaha Go Tech


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2014)

caughtinarut said:


> Hahaha Go Tech



Y'all still suck.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> The kinda funny backhanded thing is all you guys will be calling for CMR's head at the end of the year. Georgia fans are funny creatures.



Most everyone around here, if not all, supports Richt. Me included. Not winning football games is one thing, but you can't blame Richt for the injuries and the stupidity of some of these clowns that have been at UGA.



maker4life said:


> Don't get all sanctimonious. The ONLY reason he's suspended is to try and prevent any NCAA sanctions.



Not sure why you have to get all testy. Gurley is being suspended while under investigation to determine what happened. You certainly do not want to play him if he has done something wrong. This is "normal" procedure at MOST universities.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 9, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> Was Crowell immediately suspended indefinitely after being arrested for possession of a firearm with the serial number filed off?  Just asking, cause I don't remember......



Dismissed immediately, no questions:


http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?stor...src=apple&pcarrier=AT%26T&pmcc=310&pmnc=410"}


----------



## alphachief (Oct 9, 2014)

I feel bad for the kid...dumb rule.  As for UGA...bwahhhh!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2014)

SI.com has learned that a person confirmed to Georgia’s compliance office this week that he paid Gurley $400 to sign 80 items on campus in Athens, Ga., one day this past spring. The person claimed to have a photo and video of Gurley signing the items, but neither the photo nor the video showed money changing hands. NCAA rules require schools to immediately declare a player ineligible if they discover a violation has been committed. Schools may then apply for the player’s reinstatement. R


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 9, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Dismissed immediately, no questions:
> 
> 
> http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?stor...src=apple&pcarrier=AT%26T&pmcc=310&pmnc=410"}



So it took two felonies and a misdemeanor to finally get rid of that thug, after a year of being in and out of the dog house.  Thanks for clearing that up for me.

How many UGA players have been dismissed or suspended this calendar year?

I hear your comments about Richt cutting them loose, and it is the right thing to do, no doubt.  Question I have is, why does he keep recruiting these dummies?  Seems as if UGA has lots of trouble to address......


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> So it took two felonies and a misdemeanor to finally get rid of that thug, after a year of being in and out of the dog house.  Thanks for clearing that up for me.
> 
> How many UGA players have been dismissed or suspended this calendar year?
> 
> I hear your comments about Richt cutting them loose, and it is the right thing to do, no doubt.  Question I have is, why does he keep recruiting these dummies?  Seems as if UGA has lots of trouble to address......



These guys are recruited by every other college as well.


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 9, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Y'all still suck.


We will see. Maybe the dawgs will win one before then....at least against tge college of charleston....Gurley is the team.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 9, 2014)

Being a fan of the Braves, Falcons, Dawgs is the same year to year.  If things seem to be going alright and looking good; just wait until the bomb drops to derail it all.  Today was the day for the Dawgs this year.  After so many years of it, all I could say when I heard it break on 680 the fan was "Par for the course".


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> These guys are recruited by every other college as well.



I'm not sure why they go to Athens. Seems like it would be easier to skip the middle man and just go to Auburn or Louisville from the start.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 9, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> So it took two felonies and a misdemeanor to finally get rid of that thug, after a year of being in and out of the dog house.  Thanks for clearing that up for me.
> 
> How many UGA players have been dismissed or suspended this calendar year?
> 
> I hear your comments about Richt cutting them loose, and it is the right thing to do, no doubt.  Question I have is, why does he keep recruiting these dummies?  Seems as if UGA has lots of trouble to address......



These kids see ball as a way out and up.  They come with baggage. Some coaches can handle the baggage and others can't


T


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 9, 2014)

caughtinarut said:


> We will see. Maybe the dawgs will win one before then....at least against tge college of charleston....Gurley is the team.



You're right, Chubb is no good at all and neither is Michel or Douglas or McKenzie.  Oh wait, wasn't Douglas one of GT's prized recruits before he switched on NSD because he didn't want to play for the offensive mastermind Johnson?  He would be the man at GT, but he's just a very solid backup for UGA.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 9, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> The Jameis Winston comparisons can stop.  Gurley has not done anything illegal or indecent.  He has violated one of the sanctioning body's rules.  The "glass house" comments are off base too.  Most of us have not taken exception to the fact that an FSU player did something wrong (because everyone here knows UGA has had many players screw up),  we have simply been pointing to the lack of appropriate punishment from Jimbo Fisher.  Richt has consistently shown that he will discipline players appropriately, and I expect it to be the same with Todd Gurley.  He may be the best player in the nation, but the rules apply to him too.



Ok I'm not gonna go look up and link the Jameis thread from a couple weeks back with all your Dawg brethren piling it on Jameis, FSU, and the Noles fans here. I'll just take your word for it.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 9, 2014)

Throwback said:


> These kids see ball as a way out and up.  They come with baggage. Some coaches can ignore the baggage and others won't
> 
> 
> T



Fixed it for you.

L


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> So it took two felonies and a misdemeanor to finally get rid of that thug, after a year of being in and out of the dog house.  Thanks for clearing that up for me.
> 
> How many UGA players have been dismissed or suspended this calendar year?
> 
> I hear your comments about Richt cutting them loose, and it is the right thing to do, no doubt.  Question I have is, why does he keep recruiting these dummies?  Seems as if UGA has lots of trouble to address......



Just for the record, charges were dropped and UGA still gave hime the boot. And Mettenberger says hello.


----------



## bigsix (Oct 9, 2014)

No LSU fan has the right to question our discipline or our players. Honey Badger admitted to failing over 10 drug test and never missing a game for it. Then Les lets the team decide on punishment for someone who beat their girlfriend. How can anyone who is a fan of a school like that start talking about other schools thug athletes.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 9, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Just for the record, charges were dropped and UGA still gave hime the boot. And Mettenberger says hello.




Cover up, or are you saying Crowell did NOT have a gun in the car with no serial number on it?

Mett?  Really.  That the best you got?  LOL!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 9, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> L



Keep telling yourself that 


T


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 9, 2014)

bigsix said:


> No LSU fan has the right to question our discipline or our players. Honey Badger admitted to failing over 10 drug test and never missing a game for it. Then Les lets the team decide on punishment for someone who beat their girlfriend. How can anyone who is a fan of a school like that start talking about other schools thug athletes.




Very easily.  TGII is in the headlines today.  UGA fans were all over FSU.  Reap what you sow.

BTW, what evidence do you have of a player beating his girlfriend?


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 9, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 9, 2014)

Ive heard its a UF alum who lives in Rome GA that solicited Gurley, then turned him in. Dont quote me, but it is the word from the inside that I am hearing from GA alum family.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 9, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I post short one-liners that have no facts or meat to them because it is very hard for people to argue with nothing.
> 
> T



Bullseye.

L


----------



## bigsix (Oct 9, 2014)

I apologize it wasn't for hitting his girlfriend it was for sucker punching a man outside a bar last summer. This was after he was arrested in 2011 for the same thing.  Not to mentioned being arrested in 2012 for carnal knowledge of a minor. Three arrest and Les still let the team vote to decide if he should get to play. What coach lets the players decide the punishment.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> SI.com has learned that a person confirmed to Georgia’s compliance office this week that he paid Gurley $400 to sign 80 items on campus in Athens, Ga., one day this past spring. The person claimed to have a photo and video of Gurley signing the items, but neither the photo nor the video showed money changing hands. NCAA rules require schools to immediately declare a player ineligible if they discover a violation has been committed. Schools may then apply for the player’s reinstatement. R



^^^^
This. I find it kind of funny this guy waited from this spring until now to come out with this. I have a feeling Gurley will be back very soon.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 9, 2014)

trippcasey said:


> Ive heard its a UF alum who lives in Rome GA that solicited Gurley, then turned him in. Dont quote me, but it is the word from the inside that I am hearing from GA alum family.



This is similar to what i was just told.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> Very easily.  TGII is in the headlines today.  UGA fans were all over FSU.  Reap what you sow.
> BTW, what evidence do you have of a player beating his girlfriend?



I thought we were covered by grace?.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2014)

trippcasey said:


> Ive heard its a UF alum who lives in Rome GA that solicited Gurley, then turned him in. Dont quote me, but it is the word from the inside that I am hearing from GA alum family.



Read that as well.


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 9, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Read that as well.



Can they get some kind of entrapment for that? Sounds dirty to me.


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 9, 2014)

So if the Dawgs score 35 against Mizz and lose, will it be Gurley's, Richt's or Bobo's fault?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> So if the Dawgs score 35 against Mizz and lose, will it be Gurley's, Richt's or Bobo's fault?



It will be George Bush's fault.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 9, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> So if the Dawgs score 35 against Mizz and lose, will it be Gurley's, Richt's or Bobo's fault?



Richts fault for hiring Bobo and making him a good play caller, Bobo's fault for making Gurley a star and giving him too many stats that people wanted his autograph, gurleys fault for being too good!  See it's all of them!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> So if the Dawgs score 35 against Mizz and lose, will it be Gurley's, Richt's or Bobo's fault?



It'd be the same as our loss to SC, poor defense.  That being said, based on all that's happened on that side of the ball, they have done better than I'd of expected.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 9, 2014)

trippcasey said:


> Ive heard its a UF alum who lives in Rome GA that solicited Gurley, then turned him in. Dont quote me, but it is the word from the inside that I am hearing from GA alum family.



That's the word on the street. My guess is that he will have to move from the state if true.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 9, 2014)

I get he's a college student and hard up for cash, but are you telling me he gave up the goods for $5 a signature, surely he could get more cash then that.


----------



## brittthomas (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Amoo said:


> I get he's a college student and hard up for cash, but are you telling me he gave up the goods for $5 a signature, surely he could get more cash then that.



Not saying he is innocent but there is something fishy behind the whole story. Lots of rumors as of now. I guess we will see how it all shakes out.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

I was a Dawg before Gurley and will be one when he leaves, whenever that is.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 9, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Not saying he is innocent but there is something fishy behind the whole story. Lots of rumors as of now. I guess we will see how it all shakes out.



You are correct but you have to think that Richt felt there was a very good chance he'd be busted by the NCAA investigation, otherwise he probably would not have suspended him.    

All crab leg and other jokes aside, Richt is no dummy and he knows that any game Gurley plays if he is found to be ineligible will automatically become a loss.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Buzz said:


> You are correct but you have to think that Richt felt there was a very good chance he'd be busted by the NCAA investigation, otherwise he probably would not have suspended him.
> 
> All crab leg and other jokes aside, Richt is no dummy and he knows that any game Gurley plays if he is found to be ineligible will automatically become a loss.



Oh yeah. Totally agree. He used the word "disappointed" which leads me to believe that TG came clean but what do I know? It certainly would seem to be out of TG's character, or at least what we have come to know of him in his three years there.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 9, 2014)

There has been a media ban this week on the players FWIW... Guessing something came to light earlier in the week.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 9, 2014)

This whole thing stinks. The NCAA makes millions off of these guys and they get in trouble for signing there name for a few bucks.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 9, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Bullseye.
> 
> L





why you hate?

T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 9, 2014)

fairhope said:


> This whole thing stinks. The NCAA makes millions off of these guys and they get in trouble for signing there name for a few bucks.



this

T


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> The kinda funny backhanded thing is all you guys will be calling for CMR's head at the end of the year. Georgia fans are funny creatures.



No the funny backhanded thing is you really didn't mean any condolences. I'm cool with that. I just called you on it and you won't admit it. No skin off my nose.



maker4life said:


> Don't get all sanctimonious. The ONLY reason he's suspended is to try and prevent any NCAA sanctions.



Nothing sanctimonious about me. I'm old school. Vince Dooley wouldn't have put up with it for 2 seconds. Neither does CMR. I like that in a college coach. If TGII did it he endangered the entire football program. He needs to be gone.

The problem is other thug college football coaches will sell their soul to get him if he leaves UGA. Professional sports are nothing but thugs these days. That's because thug college coaches are enablers for thug college athletes.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> That's the word on the street. My guess is that he will have to move from the state if true.



If not he's a dead man walkin'.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 9, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Nothing sanctimonious about me. I'm old school. Vince Dooley wouldn't have put up with it for 2 seconds. Neither does CMR. I like that in a college coach. If TGII did it he endangered the entire football program. He needs to be gone.
> 
> The problem is other thug college football coaches will sell their soul to get him if he leaves UGA. Professional sports are nothing but thugs these days. That's because thug college coaches are enablers for thug college athletes.



Amen!


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 9, 2014)

elfiii said:


> No the funny backhanded thing is you really didn't mean any condolences. I'm cool with that. I just called you on it and you won't admit it. No skin off my nose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



False. I do feel sorry for you guys, it sucks having your best player come under scrutiny. As an FSU can the whole month of December was a nightmare for me last year. You guys just can't take it, I don't know why UGA fans are so bitter about FSU but y'all are. Jameis didn't steal YOUR crab legs come on!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

southGAlefty; said:
			
		

> Jameis didn't steal YOUR crab legs come on!



LoL


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


>



Suit him up.  Reminds me of Bobby Valentine throwing on a stache and sitting in the dugout, after he had been tossed.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> False. I do feel sorry for you guys, it sucks having your best player come under scrutiny. As an FSU can the whole month of December was a nightmare for me last year. You guys just can't take it, I don't know why UGA fans are so bitter about FSU but y'all are. Jameis didn't steal YOUR crab legs come on!



I seriously doubt your condolences are more than lip service but if I were an FSU fan I couldn't resist the opportunity to slam somebody else either, especially knowing your coach is an enabler to at the least socially unacceptable behavior all for the sake of winning a game.

I'm not bitter about FSU either. I'm a hard core college football fan but my life does not revolve around it. What I am disappointed about in college football is all the coaches making excuses and running cover for their thug players. Back in the day it wasn't tolerated at all but that was back during a time when sportsmanship, including your deportment off the field mattered. It's not that way anymore and college athletics are declining because of it.

As far as who can take what and who can't, come on over to the Political forum and let's see how much you can take. $10 sez not much.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 9, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I seriously doubt your condolences are more than lip service but if I were an FSU fan I couldn't resist the opportunity to slam somebody else either, especially knowing your coach is an enabler to at the least socially unacceptable behavior all for the sake of winning a game.
> 
> I'm not bitter about FSU either. I'm a hard core college football fan but my life does not revolve around it. What I am disappointed about in college football is all the coaches making excuses and running cover for their thug players. Back in the day it wasn't tolerated at all but that was back during a time when sportsmanship, including your deportment off the field mattered. It's not that way anymore and college athletics are declining because of it.
> 
> As far as who can take what and who can't, come on over to the Political forum and let's see how much you can take. $10 sez not much.



You are genocidal ain't ya.................


----------



## 308fan (Oct 9, 2014)

elfiii said:


> No the funny backhanded thing is you really didn't mean any condolences. I'm cool with that. I just called you on it and you won't admit it. No skin off my nose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder if Vince knows jan kemp


----------



## 308fan (Oct 9, 2014)

Hate to tell you elfii but back in the day it was much much worse than it is now as far as what went on and was allowed


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 9, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I seriously doubt your condolences are more than lip service but if I were an FSU fan I couldn't resist the opportunity to slam somebody else either, especially knowing your coach is an enabler to at the least socially unacceptable behavior all for the sake of winning a game.
> 
> I'm not bitter about FSU either. I'm a hard core college football fan but my life does not revolve around it. What I am disappointed about in college football is all the coaches making excuses and running cover for their thug players. Back in the day it wasn't tolerated at all but that was back during a time when sportsmanship, including your deportment off the field mattered. It's not that way anymore and college athletics are declining because of it.
> 
> As far as who can take what and who can't, come on over to the Political forum and let's see how much you can take. $10 sez not much.



Don't mind lefty to much he hates dawg fans because most in real life go way to far on him for being a nole  but he's good people and he's one of my best friends. He's also hardcore conservative so yall would probably have a hard time arguing in the political forum. Truth of the matter is if gurley took the money he screwed up the other fact of life is we discipline players fsu slaps them on the hand with a feather.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 9, 2014)

$25/pop seems fair


----------



## 308fan (Oct 9, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Don't mind lefty to much he hates dawg fans because most in real life go way to far on him for being a nole  but he's good people and he's one of my best friends. He's also hardcore conservative so yall would probably have a hard time arguing in the political forum. Truth of the matter is if gurley took the money he screwed up the other fact of life is we discipline players fsu slaps them on the hand with a feather.


A feather? Jameis was suspended for 5 baseball games. Gurley will get worse? Doubtful


----------



## schleylures (Oct 9, 2014)

I think it is time for changes.  I'm. Not sure what. I do not root for the dawgs and was really rooting for mizz, this weekend, just saying.
Go Tech


----------



## Amoo (Oct 9, 2014)

How a thread about Gurley burning his name on some cards in exchange for lots of pictures of Abe Lincoln's face, devolved into conversation about crab legs is beyond me.  Can't you guys take that crap somewhere else?  You guys are getting worse then ESPN covering a domestic violence case.

Jameis got him some crab legs and got suspended for some games.  That was months ago and we don't care anymore.  Yes he's a toolbox and yes we all just want him out of college football, but who really cares.  I'm so tired of hearing about this kid and you guys just want to keep bringing it up.

We don't know what TGII did yet, but it can't be good if Richt suspended him already so we'll just have to see.  If you dawgs want to puff out your chest and play the "holier than thou" card because of it, well good on you, but to be honest, none of the rest of us care about that either.

Bottom line is, nobody was injured and suspended when you lost to SC and squeaked by a bad UT team.  This wasn't going to be some magical season for the dawgs and it had everything to do with the talent on the field, coaching and development.  

Gurley was one of the true bright spots on just another mediocre SEC East football team.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2014)

308fan said:


> Hate to tell you elfii but back in the day it was much much worse than it is now as far as what went on and was allowed



There were no college athletes back then stealing crab legs. That was instant dismissal from the team, you got kicked out of the school and no other coach or school would touch you. Game Over.



bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Truth of the matter is if gurley took the money he screwed up the other fact of life is we discipline players fsu slaps them on the hand with a feather.



That's the problem. UGA isn't better because we discipline players harshly. FSU is worse because they give their's a pass and they aren't alone.

I used to be a pro sports fan but not anymore. If pro football, baseball and basketball went bankrupt tomorrow for all time I could care less. All they are is a bunch of criminals and thugs getting paid big money to be criminals and thugs. They got that way because of the players they recruited from colleges. My days of being a college fan are numbered. It's gotten rotten to the core. All that is is a sign of the moral decay of this country. It's evidenced by the stupid sniping in here about who's team has the most thugs. The right thing to do is for everybody to condemn thug behavior regardless of who's team the thug is on. But that ain't gonna' happen because winning is now more important. We have become corrupt as a people and as a result we have corrupted the institutions we have erected as the sin qua non our society revolves around. For the most part they are all now meaningless.

Getting a full boat scholarship to get an education while you play football is a special privilege, not a right. That scholarship is paid for from the tuition of your fellow students and alumni contributions. If you are the recipient of that scholarship you owe your fellow students and alumni your very best, both on the field and off. If you can't do that you have no business matriculating or suiting up on Saturday afternoon for any school. Special privileges demand special performance. Failing to perform is just failure, plain and simple and no one who fails at that level should be rewarded with even the price of the bus ticket home. To he whom much is given, much is expected.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> There were no college athletes back then stealing crab legs. That was instant dismissal from the team, you got kicked out of the school and no other coach or school would touch you. Game Over.



I don't know that I'd agree with that.   The only reason you hear about so much now is that EVERYONE has a camera phone and social media is everywhere.    I personally saw plenty of things in my days in college that would never ever fly today and I'm sure plenty of other schools were far worse.   It's a lot easier for a coach or school to deny allegations when there weren't a thousand video cameras on every corner instantly connected to the Internet.

Didn't the Jan Kemp fiasco happen under Vince Dooley's watch?     I mean lord forbid they didn't steal crab legs but they had no problem changing remedial English grades to passing so players could play in the Sugar Bowl. 

I guess it just depends on what you care to be outraged about.


----------



## weagle (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> To he whom much is given, much is expected.



I guess that's true, but it doesn't apply to Football players in the SEC and other major conferences.

 These athletes are given nothing.  They are compensated for their talents by having their tuition, room and board paid for.  Given the fact that their talents earn millions for their universities, they are under compensated by a large margin.  

The NCAA already knows this and that's the reason they are restructuring.


----------



## weagle (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> There were no college athletes back then stealing crab legs. That was instant dismissal from the team, you got kicked out of the school and no other coach or school would touch you. Game Over.



Perhaps not Crab legs, but I have first hand knowledge of much worse at several SEC programs and yes they were all swept under the rug as far as any public knowledge.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 10, 2014)

weagle said:


> These athletes are given nothing.  They are compensated for their talents by having their tuition, room and board paid for.  Given the fact that their talents earn millions for their universities, they are under compensated by a large margin.



Agreed, that's why I have always thought this belief that Pro Sports is all about money and that College Ball is somehow or another all about the love of the sport is silly.  College Football has been about money for a long time, it just doesn't go to those who play the game.

Lord forbid if Demaryius Thomas, AJ Green, or now Gurley get a penny out of it though!

Tech got nailed 4 years probation, vacated games, and a fine over DT's whopping  $312 dollar profit.


----------



## 308fan (Oct 10, 2014)

weagle said:


> Perhaps not Crab legs, but I have first hand knowledge of much worse at several SEC programs and yes they were all swept under the rug as far as any public knowledge.


thanks weagle I am sure you know, as do I and people that I that played in the 70's and 80's....elfii > GAME OVER

and yes saint vince knew all kinds of stuff and yes Saint vince didnt say a word..


----------



## 308fan (Oct 10, 2014)

Buzz said:


> Agreed, that's why I have always thought this belief that Pro Sports is all about money and that College Ball is somehow or another all about the love of the sport is silly.  College Football has been about money for a long time, it just doesn't go to those who play the game.
> 
> Lord forbid if Demaryius Thomas, AJ Green, or now Gurley get a penny out of it though!
> 
> Tech got nailed 4 years probation, vacated games, and a fine over DT's whopping  $312 dollar profit.


 i hope uga receives equal


----------



## maker4life (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Nothing sanctimonious about me. I'm old school. Vince Dooley wouldn't have put up with it for 2 seconds. Neither does CMR. I like that in a college coach. If TGII did it he endangered the entire football program. He needs to be gone.
> 
> The problem is other thug college football coaches will sell their soul to get him if he leaves UGA. Professional sports are nothing but thugs these days. That's because thug college coaches are enablers for thug college athletes.



Bahahahaha!!!!! You mean the same Vince Dooley that allowed Hershel to drive around in that brand new smokey and the bandit trans am that his "family" bought for him?


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I seriously doubt your condolences are more than lip service but if I were an FSU fan I couldn't resist the opportunity to slam somebody else either, especially knowing your coach is an enabler to at the least socially unacceptable behavior all for the sake of winning a game.
> 
> I'm not bitter about FSU either. I'm a hard core college football fan but my life does not revolve around it. What I am disappointed about in college football is all the coaches making excuses and running cover for their thug players. Back in the day it wasn't tolerated at all but that was back during a time when sportsmanship, including your deportment off the field mattered. It's not that way anymore and college athletics are declining because of it.
> 
> As far as who can take what and who can't, come on over to the Political forum and let's see how much you can take. $10 sez not much.



$10 sez you got a short memory. I frequent the political forum when it ain't football season. Keeping you Dawg boys grounded in reality is a full time job though. I believe you and I were on the same team regarding a certain large BOOM and a certain piece of real estate in the Middle East not that long ago. Getting off topic but I'm probably wrong for that too cause I'm a thief-lovin' Nole.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 10, 2014)

308fan said:


> A feather? Jameis was suspended for 5 baseball games. Gurley will get worse? Doubtful



2 games


----------



## nickel back (Oct 10, 2014)

think about it for a min.

accused of rape= keep playing

accused of selling signed autographs= no playing time

there is something really wrong on how this stuff is handled 

not throwing stones just not understanding the why and how of the situations and how they are handled.

anyways Gruley knew better, if all holds true and if I was the coach he would not play another snap this year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2014)

308fan said:


> A feather? Jameis was suspended for 5 baseball games. Gurley will get worse? Doubtful



What % of the entire season is that?


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 10, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> What % of the entire season is that?



Roughly 10% of the regular season. Probably a hair less. For the record he'd been suspended during football season had it happened during football season. They suspended him for the thing a couple weeks ago and I think petty theft was more "serious" though both episodes were equally bad. Nobody is defending the way FSU handled Jameis in fact most of the reasonable fans wouldn't have minded seeing him get the boot. Especially if he'd been arrested/convicted. I vehemently disagree with student athletes being taken advantage of though, be it by an autograph dealer or a scorned hook-up.


----------



## 308fan (Oct 10, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> $10 sez you got a short memory. I frequent the political forum when it ain't football season. Keeping you Dawg boys grounded in reality is a full time job though. I believe you and I were on the same team regarding a certain large BOOM and a certain piece of real estate in the Middle East not that long ago. Getting off topic but I'm probably wrong for that too cause I'm a thief-lovin' Nole.


ok 2 games for 30$, how much isn$400 worth.. 
Bebe - $321 in clothes he did not keep & returned the next day
- GT 
Loss of ACC Championship & probation


----------



## 308fan (Oct 10, 2014)

nickel back said:


> think about it for a min.
> 
> accused of rape= keep playing
> 
> ...


"Accused" of rape can realistically happen to anyone anytime you have relations. She may wake up the next day and decide she didn't like you or the experience or maybe you treated her wrong....without physical trauma or witnesses it's hard to prove


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2014)

308fan said:


> ok 2 games for 30$, how much isn$400 worth..
> Bebe - $321 in clothes he did not keep & returned the next day
> - GT
> Loss of ACC Championship & probation



then the penalties outlined here by the NCAA for violations of Bylaw 12.1.2.1.6 would have that dollar total falling – just barely – on the line for a one-game suspension.
Per the link, the value of a benefit ranging from $100 to $400 is 10 percent of a season (one game for football). Anything greater than $400 to $700 is 20 percent (two games), and anything greater than $700 would be 30 percent (three games) with the option for the NCAA to add more to that if deemed necessary


----------



## Russdaddy (Oct 10, 2014)

So maybe Tennessee gets the W afterall?!?!?! Go Vols!


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 10, 2014)

308fan said:


> "Accused" of rape can realistically happen to anyone anytime you have relations. She may wake up the next day and decide she didn't like you or the experience or maybe you treated her wrong....without physical trauma or witnesses it's hard to prove



Bingo and cleat chasers/gold diggers are a real thing.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2014)

GT got in as much trouble as they dis because they didn't immediately suspend the player when they were alerted.  Had he been suspended and GT would have still won the ACC, the title would have remained theirs.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone else notice most of the people standing up for this young man arent uga fans?

That means something but something tells me die hard uga fans won't get it

T


----------



## 308fan (Oct 10, 2014)

Probably cost him the heisman


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 10, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Anyone else notice most of the people standing up for this young man arent uga fans?
> 
> That means something but something tells me die hard uga fans won't get it
> 
> T


I did notice that
I feel the same way about gurley as I did Manziel last year.
Not a fan of Manziel but I think it's ridiculous that these young men get punished because they made a little extra money off their signature 
Same as I've said before though, rules are rules and he broke the rules. Do I agree with the rule, NO. But he should be punished according. And he will be


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2014)

308fan said:


> Probably cost him the heisman



Most likely so.  He should have known better.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2014)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> I did notice that
> I feel the same way about gurley as I did Manziel last year.
> Not a fan of Manziel but I think it's ridiculous that these young men get punished because they made a little extra money off their signature
> Same as I've said before though, rules are rules and he broke the rules. Do I agree with the rule, NO. But he should be punished according. And he will be



The rule might be ridiculous, but it's still a rule.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2014)

http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2014/10/9/6954229/todd-gurley-suspended-autographs-email


Interesting
T


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 10, 2014)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Bet he won't be on the sidelines watching like that thug at FSU. The DAWGS and coach Richt have more dignity than that.



This could all change in a heartbeat, but as of right now......

We won't have to forfeit games that the thug played in.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 10, 2014)

Throwback said:


> http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2014/10/9/6954229/todd-gurley-suspended-autographs-email
> 
> 
> Interesting
> T



I hope this guy has an exit plan. He is gonna be one hated individual.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 10, 2014)

Seriously, as much as I like to rip on you guys, this is a tough break and I hate to see it happen.  I actually like Gurley.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 10, 2014)

I read there was a video of him signing stuff. Does anyone have access to this video? Does this video even exist?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 10, 2014)

Throwback said:


> http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2014/10/9/6954229/todd-gurley-suspended-autographs-email
> 
> 
> Interesting
> T



I am sure Todd Gurley is the only one this guy is getting to do autographs.  He needs to spill on all autographs that he has paid for over the years.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 10, 2014)

The way the article reads it states in the beginning that he has received thousands of dollars for equipment used during games and his signature and then at the bottom it references 400.00. The way I read it is that he is receiving money from various sources for different items. If that is the case and can be proved, he is done as a Dawg. I hate it because as I have said numerous times, the NCAA should not be able to dictate what you do with your name or personal belongings. Everybody profits off of these kids for three or four years. When these kids want to go out on a date or need a car repair or tires, they can't do anything to earn the money.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I read there was a video of him signing stuff. Does anyone have access to this video? Does this video even exist?



Check the link I posted above 

T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I am sure Todd Gurley is the only one this guy is getting to do autographs.  He needs to spill on all autographs that he has paid for over the years.



Yep 

Like I said above....interesting


T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2014)

go to ebay and type in a random current college football player's name and the word "autograph" after it 


T


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 10, 2014)

Throwback said:


> go to ebay and type in a random current college football player's name and the word "autograph" after it
> 
> 
> T



They are all obviously doing autographs sessions out of the goodness of their hearts.


----------



## 308fan (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm not making this up

UGA students have set up a shrine for Todd Gurley at the stadium and are holding a candlelight vigil.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2014)

308fan said:


> I'm not making this up
> 
> UGA students have set up a shrine for Todd Gurley at the stadium and are holding a candlelight vigil.



Idjits


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 10, 2014)

308fan said:


> I'm not making this up
> 
> UGA students have set up a shrine for Todd Gurley at the stadium and are holding a candlelight vigil.



Bah Gawd.....Gurley is dead!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## mickbear (Oct 10, 2014)

308fan said:


> I'm not making this up
> 
> UGA students have set up a shrine for Todd Gurley at the stadium and are holding a candlelight vigil.


you have got to be kidding.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2014)

Just be thankful pup fans that espin is contracted with your teams conference and has a vested interest in not tarnishing the image of the conference it represents.

Because if it didn't, than maybe it will show up with 4 full time reporters to search and uncover anything related to any player on the team. Examples would be, reviewing pay checks that any player received at any summer job they may have had, making a public records request at state DMV,s for drivers license records, you get the point, I could go on and on. That is what happened the day that yahoo "broke" the tat 5 story on OSU. By the way, they spent 8 months there before leaving.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

mickbear said:


> you have got to be kidding.



All this over a game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2014)

308fan said:


> Probably cost him the heisman



Not probable, but absolutely.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> All this over a game.



The most important game of the season.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 10, 2014)

308fan said:


> I'm not making this up
> 
> UGA students have set up a shrine for Todd Gurley at the stadium and are holding a candlelight vigil.



Since Gurley is not making the trip, maybe he will be out there with the student body signing some candles as long as the candles are not in full meltdown like dawg nation.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> The most important game of the season.



Every game is important. The "game" itself isn't in the grand scheme of things. It's so far down the priority list it isn't funny.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Every game is important. The "game" itself isn't in the grand scheme of things. It's so far down the priority list it isn't funny.



Exactly! If we cant win this game without Gurley then oh well. Go Dawgs beat Mizzou! If not then on to Arky and the next one!


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 10, 2014)

So let me get this straight. Gurey supposedy signed autos for money this offseason. first why come out with this now? That aone is suspicous. next 5 dollars an auto for one of the best players in the nation? pretty sure we a  now is auto is worth way more than that. aso the ony evidence is Gurley signing autos for somebody. If this guy was trying to bust gurley he should have kept fiming and not stop before the supposed money passed hands. don't think Gurey will be out long at all.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 10, 2014)

Amoo said:


> How a thread about Gurley burning his name on some cards in exchange for lots of pictures of Abe Lincoln's face, devolved into conversation about crab legs is beyond me.  Can't you guys take that crap somewhere else?  You guys are getting worse then ESPN covering a domestic violence case.
> 
> Jameis got him some crab legs and got suspended for some games.  That was months ago and we don't care anymore.  Yes he's a toolbox and yes we all just want him out of college football, but who really cares.  I'm so tired of hearing about this kid and you guys just want to keep bringing it up.
> 
> ...



Malcolm Mitchell, Justin Scott-Wesley, and Jonathan Rumph were all out for the USCe game.  That is most of our speed at the receiver position.

But I will concede that this wasn't going to be a magical season.  We don't have a secondary.  You aren't going to win many meaningful games without a pass defense.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2014)

it came out now because of that bomb gurley threw early in the last game. 

T


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 10, 2014)

Throwback said:


> it came out now because of that bomb gurley threw early in the last game.
> 
> T



It came out when it did because the guy who came out with it is a Florida fan.  He thought Gurley would get the same punishment as A.J. Green which was 4 games.  If the punishment was 4 games, he would be out for the Florida game.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 10, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> It came out when it did because the guy who came out with it is a Florida fan.  He thought Gurley would get the same punishment as A.J. Green which was 4 games.  If the punishment was 4 games, he would be out for the Florida game.



But he'll be well rested for teh GaTech game.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2014)

im working on a song about it

"He can throw the bomb early
his name is Todd Gurley
he signed his name for a dollar
and made bulldog fans holler"

T


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Just be thankful pup fans that espin is contracted with your teams conference and has a vested interest in not tarnishing the image of the conference it represents.
> 
> Because if it didn't, than maybe it will show up with 4 full time reporters to search and uncover anything related to any player on the team. Examples would be, reviewing pay checks that any player received at any summer job they may have had, making a public records request at state DMV,s for drivers license records, you get the point, I could go on and on. That is what happened the day that yahoo "broke" the tat 5 story on OSU. By the way, they spent 8 months there before leaving.



Big difference that has nothing to do with ESPN. Your coach lied about it and attempted to cover it up which is a much bigger story than the tats themselves. I don't understand what OSU fans don't understand about that. On the flip side, UGA actually turned our guy in for the wrongdoing. Please tell me you can tell the difference.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 10, 2014)

Throwback said:


> im working on a song about it
> 
> "He can throw the bomb early
> his name is Todd Gurley
> ...



Maybe you can get Sonny Michel to help you with a rap version.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> But he'll be well rested for teh GaTech game.



Do we still consider that a "game"?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

True Story......


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Big difference that has nothing to do with ESPN. Your coach lied about it and attempted to cover it up which is a much bigger story than the tats themselves. I don't understand what OSU fans don't understand about that. On the flip side, UGA actually turned our guy in for the wrongdoing. Please tell me you can tell the difference.



Mark Richt is a good man.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> So let me get this straight. Gurey supposedy signed autos for money this offseason. first why come out with this now? That aone is suspicous. next 5 dollars an auto for one of the best players in the nation? pretty sure we a  now is auto is worth way more than that. aso the ony evidence is Gurley signing autos for somebody. If this guy was trying to bust gurley he should have kept fiming and not stop before the supposed money passed hands. don't think Gurey will be out long at all.



^^^^
This
I haven't seen the video but from what i've heard its just a black guy with dreds that you can't even tell who it is...


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

If the black guy with dreads was signing with his left hand then I think you can bank on it being TG. I don't think anyone knew he was left handed until he threw that pass last week and supposedly the video is from the spring.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

Wheres the link to the video? Did I miss it posted on this thread?


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Wheres the link to the video? Did I miss it posted on this thread?



It's not out yet. The "bag man" has been shopping it around to media outlets looking for another payday apparently.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> It's not out yet. The "bag man" has been shopping it around to media outlets looking for another payday apparently.



Ahh......


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

Lot's of speculation out there. Folks throwing stuff at the wall hoping it sticks. Only time will really tell.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 10, 2014)

Gurley went from being the next Herschel Walker to the next Isaiah Crowell with one stupid greedy mistake! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Lot's of speculation out there. Folks throwing stuff at the wall hoping it sticks. Only time will really tell.



Well lets hope they get to the facts sooner than later....


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

Just heard on WSB radio - Evidence is substantial, NCAA decision could come next week. He's done with college ball folks.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Just heard on WSB radio - Evidence is substantial, NCAA decision could come next week. He's done with college ball folks.



I heard it too


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Just heard on WSB radio - Evidence is substantial, NCAA decision could come next week. He's done with college ball folks.



Well, Go Dawgs!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Just heard on WSB radio - Evidence is substantial, NCAA decision could come next week. He's done with college ball folks.



It won't hurt him he will still play in the nfl and make millions


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> It won't hurt him he will still play in the nfl and make millions



Until some defensive player with another team who played at UGA takes him out.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

If that's the case I'd have security escort him to his dorm, pack it up, and escort him to the edge of campus. No goodbyes.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> If that's the case I'd have security escort him to his dorm, pack it up, and escort him to the edge of campus. No goodbyes.



Agreed and that's how it should be.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

Buzz said:


> Agreed and that's how it should be.



Yes sir, and no prepaid bus ticket home. He can walk back to Tarboro. That's not likely to happen because his agent will pick up in a limo. Hope that guy has an ironclad contract and money up front.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2014)

IMO he has done a lot more damage to the program than he ever done good, if those reports are true.


----------



## 308fan (Oct 10, 2014)

http://mweb.cbssports.com/ncaaf/eye...gation-could-end-todd-gurleys-season?v=1&vc=1


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

Mizzou - L
Ark in Little Rock - push
UF - push
AU - L
UK - Win 
GT - push


----------



## nickel back (Oct 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Mizzou - L
> Ark in Little Rock - push
> UF - push
> AU - L
> ...



UK took down USCe, I see every game we play a push, even if we still had Gurley.

 Chubb will do just fine and  Douglas is not bad at all and should be the number 2 guy now, he done well for us last year when his number was called.


----------



## JohnK (Oct 10, 2014)

Why can't he sell his autograph? Surely that's a joke.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

Almost started another thread but it would be called another fire CMR thread but if Gurley is out and UGA splits Mizzou/Ark and loses two of three to AU, UF, and GT I really wonder what the future holds for Richt. The guy has more guys arrested, given the boot, etc than any coach in existence and the two most electrifying players in his tenure have both not had the discipline to throw their team under the bus for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 10, 2014)

JohnK said:


> Why can't he sell his autograph? Surely that's a joke.



Don't know much about the NCAA do ya?


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

JohnK said:


> Why can't he sell his autograph? Surely that's a joke.



It is a joke but it's also a rule that he was aware of and he knew he was risking it all when he did it.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Mizzou - L
> Ark in Little Rock - push
> UF - push
> AU - L
> ...



You're mighty optimistic. I have prepared myself for a 6-6 season and am now free to go deer hunting with no regrets.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> You're mighty optimistic. I have prepared myself for a 6-6 season and am now free to go deer hunting with no regrets.



I told a Bama buddy of mine after the SC game: "that's the beauty of being a dawg man, I can go deer hunting, camping, etc without having to worry out the outcome of a football game". 

I head out next Friday for a 100% off the grid 90 mile backpacking trip from Springer Mtn to the NC border. It's overdue!!!


----------



## srb (Oct 10, 2014)

*This..*



KyDawg said:


> IMO he has done a lot more damage to the program than he ever done good, if those reports are true.



Agree x 2!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

*I am with you....*



elfiii said:


> You're mighty optimistic. I have prepared myself for a 6-6 season and am now free to go deer hunting with no regrets.



What once looked to be very promising now looks to be dreadful.  I see one maybe two wins the rest of the way this year.  I hope I am wrong, but with our secondary and lack of QB play and now this, I just don't see good things happening.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I told a Bama buddy of mine after the SC game: "that's the beauty of being a dawg man, I can go deer hunting, camping, etc without having to worry out the outcome of a football game".
> 
> I head out next Friday for a 100% off the grid 90 mile backpacking trip from Springer Mtn to the NC border. It's overdue!!!





Buford_Dawg said:


> What once looked to be very promising now looks to be dreadful.  I see one maybe two wins the rest of the way this year.  I hope I am wrong, but with our secondary and lack of QB play and now this, I just don't see good things happening.



Yep. Gun season opens next weekend. It's all good.

Can't say I won't be checking the ESPN game cast on my phone because I will. Until the score gets ridiculous.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> You're mighty optimistic. I have prepared myself for a 6-6 season and am now free to go deer hunting with no regrets.



this...and I may have to crack open the vodka tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

Come on guys we can still win out!!! We're mgetting Mitchell and Scott Wesley back!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2014)

We are scoring plenty of points. It's the defense.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2014)

It's sad our team and season rely so heavily on one player. The coaching staff and the rest of the team is still there, right?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 10, 2014)

dude...we cansay all we want about relying on one player, but tht does not change he fact that he is the best player in America.  He is 89 yards away form being #2 on a very distinguished list of running backs, and he was a Heisman favorite...the dude would be the primary focus of ANY offense in the country.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 10, 2014)

If he is guity good he will be released by uga and picked up by Auburn. I still think this is a stupid rule.No reason why the ncaa can make money off players names but they can't.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 10, 2014)

riprap said:


> It's sad our team and season rely so heavily on one player. The coaching staff and the rest of the team is still there, right?




yes and that's the problem.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Come on guys we can still win out!!! We're mgetting Mitchell and Scott Wesley back!!!!!



What good is that if Mason can't put the rock on their chest #'s?



riprap said:


> We are scoring plenty of points. It's the defense.



Correction - we used to score plenty of points. With Mason at QB we are a one dimension offense with Gurley and now we are a zero dimension offense and everybody knows it. Sure there was going to be a flea flicker or two and the occasional 10 yd pass but everybody knew it was Gurley left, Gurley right, Gurley up the middle and the big dawg was going to get his yds and TD's.

I think Chubb will do very well but there is no replacing a TGII. I doubt Mason's passing has improved much to be a threat, even with MM and S-W back on the field.

I could be RONG as rain but I don't think so.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> What good is that if Mason can't put the rock on their chest #'s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we need more Ramsey.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> What good is that if Mason can't put the rock on their chest #'s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mason can geter done....


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I think we need more Ramsey.



So I'm guessing you are saying forget this year, let's get the jump on getting ready for next year?



brownceluse said:


> Mason can geter done....



Well he hasn't got 'er dun yet. Tomorrow would be a good time to turn over a new leaf.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> So I'm guessing you are saying forget this year, let's get the jump on getting ready for next year?
> 
> 
> 
> Well he hasn't got 'er dun yet. Tomorrow would be a good time to turn over a new leaf.



I say with the two deep threats back if he cant then give Ramsey the ball and get ready for next year. I'm just trying to stay Joel Osteen Positive during this trying time.......


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I'm just trying to stay Joel Osteen Positive during this trying time.......



Are you doing this but 100x faster.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I say with the two deep threats back if he cant then give Ramsey the ball and get ready for next year. I'm just trying to stay Joel Osteen Positive during this trying time.......





If you want to stay Joel Osteen Positive forget the Dawgs and go deer hunting. That's what I'm doing.

Not to mention my tuner died last night so I can't get the Dawgs on TV or the radio. Got to buy a new tuner tonight. Magnolia sez 2.5 weeks before the Geek Squad can show up and hook me up. Football season is O-vah!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 10, 2014)

I Just read a realease on espn. Stating the ga man that supposedly paid gurley had retained high profile lawyer Ed garland. I have a family member that works in that office. I can tell you this. The ga man wouldnt being seeking such a high profile lawyer if he hadn't done anything wrong. You can bet there is more to this than we know.this is far from over you can take that to the bank. To obtain garland takes some big money and he isn't cheap. No way ga boy Gonna get Ed garland unless he has a reason to need to be defended


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> If you want to stay Joel Osteen Positive forget the Dawgs and go deer hunting. That's what I'm doing.
> 
> Not to mention my tuner died last night so I can't get the Dawgs on TV or the radio. Got to buy a new tuner tonight. Magnolia sez 2.5 weeks before the Geek Squad can show up and hook me up. Football season is O-vah!



I still have my sons FB season left to complain about deer hunting is on hold until he's done except for a few trips behind the house...


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I Just read a realease on espn. Stating the ga man that supposedly paid gurley had retained high profile lawyer Ed garland. I have a family member that works in that office. I can tell you this. The ga man wouldnt being seeking such a high profile lawyer if he hadn't done anything wrong. You can bet there is more to this than we know.this is far from over you can take that to the bank. To obtain garland takes some big money and he isn't cheap. No way ga boy Gonna get Ed garland unless he has a reason to need to be defended



I'll bet the guy has been trying to extort Gurley by making Gurley sign more stuff, or Gurley is the just the beginning and there are tons more players still to be named.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

Poor guy was just trying to get some of his money back I truly feel bad for him. Gurley took advantage of him.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Poor guy was just trying to get some of his money back I truly feel bad for him. Gurley took advantage of him.



You're such a kidder.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> You're such a kidder.



Humor keeps me from kicking the dawg!


----------



## Hoyt (Oct 10, 2014)

It doesn't really surprise me too much and doubt if it bothers Gurley too much. 

I like him and he's as good as everybody says..but he has been running hot and cold since his leg injury last season. Especially in the bowl game last yr. 

I don't blame him for trying to save himself for the money...and at the same time preforming as good as he does.


----------



## BSFR98 (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks like Muschamp knows how to handle an indefinite suspension lol.  We can only hope it goes the same for Gurley


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 10, 2014)

At first I thought this was a dumb internet rumor.  Gurley deserves what he's getting in terms of the suspension.  For the southgalefty types, I personally don't want your sympathy and would just as soon you kept all that in your pocket.  He knowingly flouted the rules.  He's getting what he deserves.  I could not care less about wins if we have to aid and abet such as this to get them.

What I find particularly bizzarre is how many people are angry with the NCAA because it is a bad rule, and angry at the UGA athletic department for not helping cover this up and not helping Gurley get away with it...and want to give Gurley a pass on it.

Seriously?  I agree that the rule is stupid.  It sucks that other people can make money off his name and he can't.  But still, the rule exists, and Todd Gurley knew that he would at least potentially put himself and his team behind the eight ball if he got caught, and he still went ahead and did it.  There is no way around that.  He knew and he did it anyway.

Those who are angry at the NCAA and the athletic department need to check themselves.  

And I can't believe the nonsense about, "oh it's not fair.  They don't have any money."  Boo freaking hoo.  How many people here had  much money at all while they were in college?  I sure didn't.

I agree that the rule stinks but it's still there and he knowingly broke it.  Just because you don't like a law you don't get a pass if you get caught breaking it.

It's too bad that he had to be so selfish.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 10, 2014)

Me and Finebaum ....I'm starting very earl tonight.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 10, 2014)

As the OP I plead to keep this thread on topic......


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 10, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


>



Well I'll be.  He came out of hiding.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> As the OP I plead to keep this thread on topic......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uh huh....


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2014)

http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/101014aaf.html


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 10, 2014)

@Mark_Schlabach
Actually, Gurley is being represented by attorney William H. King III of the Birmingham, Alabama-based firm of Lightfoot, Franklin and White

--

This is a lawyer who worked for both Auburn and Texas A&M in their recent dealings with NCAA eligibility. Gotta give it to UGA for that one... they got Gurley a heck of a lawyer to handle this. 

( from another message board I frequent and trust...maybe McGarity is getting this one right)


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 10, 2014)

Yep as I stated earlier in another thread, that Gurley and Bennet were my 2 favorite players and if either one of them did some boneheaded move I'd call em out.  As SGD said (kinda hard to believe it) but Gurley deserves what he got.  he knew it was wrong, and still did it. I still think he's a good guy and still like him as a player, he broke an NCAA rule, not a law.   I do commend UGA for taking swift action, if he played for FSU or Auburn he'd be playing Sat.  

Hate to see one of my favorite players get booted but even worse hate to see em do something stupid.  I wish Gurley well and think he will make the transition to pro ball pretty easy.  Looking forward to seeing him in the NFL.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> @Mark_Schlabach
> Actually, Gurley is being represented by attorney William H. King III of the Birmingham, Alabama-based firm of Lightfoot, Franklin and White
> 
> --
> ...


I like it


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 11, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Big difference that has nothing to do with ESPN. Your coach lied about it and attempted to cover it up which is a much bigger story than the tats themselves. I don't understand what OSU fans don't understand about that. On the flip side, UGA actually turned our guy in for the wrongdoing. Please tell me you can tell the difference.



Im amazed how many fans dont know the sequence of events and twist things to fit their thought process. 

Tressel was a seperate issue and was dealt with accordingly for not being honest. That came out months later after osu compliance found the emails. Osu self reported tressel.

What I was talking about is EXACTLY the same as gurly and espin pounced the day it was reported. It was widely reported by osu students that espn reporters were on campus that day. Again, tressel issue was months later.


----------



## Shadow11 (Nov 16, 2014)

LTZ25 said:


> Doesn't look like Gurley is as big of a bulldog fan as most of you are,
> He knew the rules and knew what was going to happen , he wanted to get suspended so he would not be injured before the draft .



I had actually leaned toward this theory for a while, after all this stuff came out. Just, dang!


----------

